# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Moeten sporters een cardiologisch onderzoek ondergaan?

## christel1

Hallo iedereen, 
Even een opiniepeiling. 
Daarnet zag ik in Volt, reportage op Canvas (belgische televisiezender) een discussie over het wel of niet uitvoeren van een cardiologisch onderzoek bij jonge sporters, voetballers en wielrenners. 
De liga van de wielrennersbond is voor, de cardioloog die erbij zat was tegen, een andere cardioloog die ze geinterviewd hebben was ook voor. 
Wat betekent 50 euro voor het redden van een mensenleven, want op die prijs komt het ongeveer neer, een afspraak bij een cardioloog kost bij ons in België 45 euro waarvan je 25 euro terugbetaald krijgt door de mutualiteit/zorgkas, een vervolgonderzoek met dragen van een holter kost een 100 euro. 
Willen jullie dit betalen voor jullie kind als ze intensief met sport bezig zijn of vinden jullie dit er een beetje over en paniekzaaierij ? 
Kan het voor jullie dat een mensenleven kan gered worden door 50 euro uit te geven of kan het niet of gaat dit teveel kosten aan de overheid ? 
Graag jullie reacties

----------


## Flogiston

Het gaat om meer dan alleen geld.



Als je zo'n onderzoek verplicht zou stellen, belast je duizenden gezonde mensen met een onderzoek. Dat kost hen tijd, geld en moeite. Voor die gezonde mensen is dat overbodige ballast. Voor mensen die een hartkwaal blijken te hebben, is het levensreddend.

De vraag is dan: hoeveel ballast mag je aan de bevolking opleggen om een aantal hartdoden te voorkomen? Daar zijn grenzen aan.



Voor het onderzoek moet iedereen enkele kilometers rijden naar het ziekenhuis. Dat kost - je kunt het uitrekenen - een aantal doden en gewonden, omdat al die verkeerskilometers nu eenmaal doden en gewonden kosten.

De vraag is dan: hoeveel extra doden en gewonden veroorzaak je door iedereen te onderzoeken, en hoeveel doden vermijd je door de risicogevallen te vinden? Als er 100 extra verkeersdoden moeten vallen om 50 hartdoden te vermijden, ben je verkeerd bezig.



Voor het doen van al die onderzoeken is capaciteit nodig. Mensen, apparatuur, ziekenhuisruimte. Al die capaciteit kun je dus niet meer besteden aan de hulpverlening.

De vraag is dan: hoeveel minder hulpverleningscapaciteit accepteer je om een klein aantal hartdoden te voorkomen?



Al die onderzoeken, die apparatuur, die mensen - het kost een hoop geld. Nu kun je wel zeggen dat je dat terugkrijgt van de mutualiteit cq de verzekering, of dat de overheid dat moet betalen - maar uiteindelijk ontvangt de mutualiteit cq de verzekering, dan wel de overheid, dat geld toch weer van ons, de premie- of belastingbetaler.

De vraag is dan: als wij dan toch moeten betalen, waaraan kunnen wij dat geld het beste besteden? Besteden we het aan zulk onderzoek, om een handvol hartdoden te voorkomen? Of besteden we het aan de verbetering van de zorg aan ouden van dagen, zodat die allemaal vijf extra vreugdevolle jaren bekomen? Of besteden we het misschien aan het goedkoper maken van sportieve activiteiten, zodat we obesitas voorkomen, en daarmee veel meer dan een handvol hartdoden voorkomen?

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, 
Ik weet niet of je kinderen hebt en het zijn dus ook mijn zaken niet. 
Maar je zoon of dochter sporten op topniveau of gewoon sportief bezig zijn maar toch intens bv 6 uur sporten per week. Sommige sporten zijn niet zo belastend voor het hart andere dan wel weer. 

Mijn zoon is nu bij die voorlopige 1 % die wel hartritmestoornissen heeft, hij is 24 jaar. Bij een ecg bij de HA werden geen afwijkingen vastgesteld, bij inspanningsproef, echografie bij de cardioloog werd ook niets vastgesteld, echter bij de 24uurs meting door het dragen van een holter werd er wel vastgesteld dat hij lijdt aan hartritmestoornissen, niet ernstig te noemen en moet voorlopig medicatie nemen, volgende maand een vervolgafspraak met terug het dragen van een holter, fietsproef, ecg en echo. 
Het was zijn vriendin die ons er opmerkzaam had op gemaakt dat toen ze op zijn borst lag zijn hart raar klopte soms en dat is nu geen dokter (studeert wel vroedkunde) en mijn zoon had er na intensief sporten wel last van. 

Hij ziet zichzelf niet als patiënt maar als een normale jonge man die nu effe pech heeft dat hij hiermee zit. 

Ben je er dan wel mee akkoord dat elke sportclub zich een defibrilator aanschaft in geval van of vind je dat er ook over ? 

Mijn HA is sportarts en is aanwezig op elk sportevenement in Buggenhout waar ik woon en heeft al eens een jongen van een jaar of 15 moeten reanimeren bij een voetbalwedstrijd, niet iedereen heeft het geluk dat er op dat moment een sportarts of spoedarts of een gewone arts aanwezig is die de eerste zorgen kan toedienen tot de hulpdiensten toekomen.

In vele grote bedrijven is zo'n DEA toestel al verplicht ook in meer en meer grote winkelcentra zie je die toestellen al hangen, 1 mensenleven gered vind ik persoonlijk toch wel kunnen. 
Verkeersdoden zullen we altijd zien maar het is niet daarom dat we de hulp moeten gaan ontzeggen aan andere kinderen die misschien gewoon maar pech hebben. 
Gisteren ging ik naar de begraafplaats van mijn zus, rijdt er daar een gek aan zeker 90 km waar je maar 50 mag, als daar plots een kind oversteekt dan is dat kind dood.... de fout van een roekeloze chauffeur die echt onverantwoord rijdt op een plaats waar het echt niet kan.... 
Bij ons spreken ze er nu ook van om elk pas geboren kind te gaan screenen op muco, is dat dan ook te veel als je zo'n kind kan redden want dit kost ook heel veel geld aan de gemeenschap ?

----------


## Flogiston

Op mijn sportvereniging hangt een AED (defibrillator). Alle leden hebben een schriftelijke instructie gehad over hoe zo'n ding te gebruiken. Daarnaast zijn er drie bijeenkomsten geweest waar het gebruik werd gedemonstreerd en uitgelegd.

Elk jaar wordt de schriftelijke uitleg opnieuw gegeven. Ook de demonstratiebijeenkomsten worden met enige regelmaat georganiseerd, maar ik weet niet of dat jaarlijks is.



Voor onderzoeken wil ik niet zeggen dat je die niet moet doen; ik wil slechts zeggen dat je niet automatisch kunt stellen dat zulke onderzoeken in alle gevallen zinvol zijn. Of een grootschalig verplicht onderzoek wel of niet zinvol is, moet van geval tot geval worden bekeken. Het is een afweging. Zelf kan ik die afweging niet maken, omdat ik niet genoeg kennis van zaken heb.

Een voorbeeld, met verzonnen getallen, van het hartonderzoek. Voor de eenvoud kijken we alleen naar de reisongevallen, dus niet naar de andere dingen die ik noemde.
Stel dat je het hartonderzoek verplicht stelt. Daarmee ontdek je een aantal hartproblemen die je anders niet zou hebben ontdekt. Zo red je 20 levens per jaar.Iedereen moet nu echter een paar keer naar het ziekenhuis voor dat onderzoek. Al die reiskilometers leiden tot 25 doden per jaar.
Ik zeg dan: in dit voorbeeld zou je moeten stoppen met het onderzoek! Liever 20 doden door hartfalen (hoe cru het ook klinkt) dan 25 doden door verkeersongevallen.



Edoch: als je het onderzoek niet verplicht stelt, hoeven al die mensen niet meer naar het ziekenhuis. Als een deel van die mensen dan op familiebezoek gaat en daardoor toch gaat reizen, ziet het er al anders uit:
Wel een verplicht onderzoek: 25 doden per jaar door verkeersongevallen.Geen verplicht onderzoek: 20 doden per jaar door hartfalen. Daarnaast gaat een deel van de mensen op familiebezoek (ze hebben nu tijd omdat ze niet naar het ziekenhuis hoeven); dat kost bijvoorbeeld 15 doden per jaar door verkeersongevallen. In totaal vallen er nu 35 doden per jaar.
Nu zien we dus een ander plaatje: je moet nu juist _wel_ een hartonderzoek verplicht stellen. Dat kost weliswaar 25 doden door verkeersongevallen, maar het alternatief zou zijn dat er 35 doden per jaar zouden zijn gevallen.



Het is een cru verhaal, een morbide berekening. Maar dit is wel de realiteit. Het zijn nu eenmaal effecten waarvoor we onze ogen niet mogen sluiten.

Dit is wat ik wilde aangeven in mijn eerste reactie: je moet naar _alle_ effecten kijken. Je kunt je niet beperken tot de directe effecten van enkel het hartonderzoek zelf.

Aangezien ik niet de kennis heb om _alle_ effecten te beoordelen, beperk ik me tot het noemen van deze afweging. Het maken van de afweging laat ik over aan experts.

----------


## groot41

Als fanatiek, oudere, sporter en vader van een gewezen topsporter ben ik VOOR deze maatregel. Als je het cardiologisch onderzoek meeneemt in de jaarlijkse sportkeuring zijn de kosten waarschijnlijk minder!

----------


## nico42

Ik ben het er ook mee eens,er kan altijd iets mis zijn waar je zelf niks van merkt.

----------


## christel1

Flogiston, 
Dan mag je nooit meer de wagen nemen om op familiebezoek te gaan, neem dan misschien het openbaar vervoer, trein, tram, bus.... en dan hoef je ook niet meer te gaan werken, verhoogt het risico ook op ongevallen, iedereen thuis aan de dop, geen files meer en veel minder stress zodat je geen hartklachten kan krijgen... ;
Dat is appelen met peren vergelijken wat jij doet hoor.... was het allemaal maar zo makkelijk op te lossen. Want als je in de wagen zit en je bent hartpatiënt zonder dat je het weet kunnen er door jouw toedoen ook ongevallen gebeuren, je krijgt maar eens een hartstilstand achter het stuur.

----------


## Flogiston

Precies. Het is dus een afweging.

Leven is een risico.

----------


## ikke64

Ik ben gewoon voor. Vroeger was een medische keuring standaard. zo'n 35 jaar geleden mocht je geen wedstrijden spelen zonder medische keuring. Ik weet niet meer hoe vaak. Het was vergelijkbaar met een periodieke keuring welke ik nu aangeboden krijg van mijn werk gever. hart, longen, bloedsuiker ed. Voorkom je een hoop problemen mee. Je hoort regelmatig dat jonge mensen dood blijven tijdens het sporten. Dit is dus te voorkomen. En daarnaast ontdek je veel andere zaken veel vroeger.

----------


## groot41

> Ik ben gewoon voor. Vroeger was een medische keuring standaard. zo'n 35 jaar geleden mocht je geen wedstrijden spelen zonder medische keuring. Ik weet niet meer hoe vaak. Het was vergelijkbaar met een periodieke keuring welke ik nu aangeboden krijg van mijn werk gever. hart, longen, bloedsuiker ed. Voorkom je een hoop problemen mee. Je hoort regelmatig dat jonge mensen dood blijven tijdens het sporten. Dit is dus te voorkomen. En daarnaast ontdek je veel andere zaken veel vroeger.


Gewoon, elke 2 jaar was het verplicht!

----------


## christel1

Ik wil hier toch nog eens op terugkomen op dat hartonderzoek. Deze week of vorige week is er een zwemmer overleden van 26 aan een hartstilstand. 
Vinden jullie nu nog dat er geen verder onderzoek of bijkomend onderzoek moet gebeuren naar eventuele cardiologische problemen ? 
En dan las ik ook nog in de krant dat jonge voetballertjes niet verzekerd zijn als ze een hartaanval maken op het voetbalplein omdat deze "ziekte" eigenlijk niet onder sportongeval kan geplaatst worden. Natuurlijk, het is geen sportongeluk maar een screening zou toch op zijn plaats zijn. Mijn HA heeft een toestel staan waar hij een ecg mee kan nemen, is ook een sportarts maar dat is maar een momentopname en bij mijn zoon hadden ze ook niets gezien op zijn ecg, enkel met het dragen van een holter hebben ze het gezien. 
Zo'n screening kost natuurlijk geld aan de maatschappij maar ik vind dat een mensenleven wel veel meer kost dan een screening, erg voor de ouders die hun kind vroegtijdig moeten afgeven.

----------


## ikke64

hoi christel, waarom zou dit aan de maatschappij geld moeten kosten. Ik ben van mening dat een ieder dit zelf kan en moet betalen. Dat kost èèns in de 2 jaar een paar tientjes. Maar kan juist voor de maatschappij en vooral voor je zelf een hoop ellende voorkomen.

----------


## christel1

Ikke, 
Het kost wel geld aan de maatschappij hoor, als je de terugbetaling neemt van de zorgkas dan kost het wel degelijk geld maar als het een mensenleven kan redden dan vind ik het wel kunnen, een maagverkleining wordt in sommige gevallen ook terug betaald terwijl mensen daar vaak wel iets kunnen aan doen zoals minder eten maar soms kan het ook genetisch bepaald zijn dat je dik wordt en dan moet de maatschappij je ook helpen.

----------


## ikke64

Ik weet niet hoe het in belgie geregeld is, jij bent toch een zuider buur ;-), maar vroeger was het zo dat een medische keuring gewoon uit eigen zak betaald moest worden. En ik heb 3 kinderen die sporten maar als ik voor een redelijk bedrag ze zou moeten laten keuren vind ik dat geen probleem.

----------


## christel1

Ikke, 
Mijn huisarts is al sportarts en kan al een ecg doen bij sporters als ze hun kaart moeten laten invullen of ze medisch geschikt zijn om te sporten. Dat kost iets van een 40 € waarvan je er 25 terug krijgt van de zorgkas. 
Als er twijfels zijn kan hij je doorsturen naar de cardioloog voor een vervolgonderzoek. Een onderzoek bij de cardioloog, echo, ecg, fietsproef kost een 44 euro waarvan je er 24 terugkrijgt van de zorgkas. Natuurlijk worden er ook zaken direct geregeld met de zorgkas maar hoeveel het juist is dat zou ik moeten nagaan op de factuur die mijn zoon gekregen heeft van het ziekenhuis. Omdat er bij ons veel hartkwalen in de familie zitten heeft de cardioloog dan ook een 24 uurs meting uitgevoerd bij mijn zoon, een holter dragen en de normale dingens doen die hij normaal ook doet overdag. Sporten op dat moment was wel een probleem omdat hij heel erg zweet onder die klevers en hij bang was dat ze gingen losschieten... maar zelfs zonder te sporten werd er een afwijking vastgesteld dat zijn hart onregelmatig klopte. De cardio heeft hem toen op medicatie gezet en vorige week is hij nog eens 3 keer naar de cardio geweest terug voor hetzelfde, terug ecg, echo, fietsproef en dragen van een holter en daarna om zijn resultaten bij de cardioloog en de medicatie slaat aan, hij heeft nu ipv 1700 verkeerde slagen op 24 uur er nog 190 dus dat is een flinke vermindering. Hij moet wel zijn medicatie blijven doornemen en volgend jaar nog eens op controle gaan. 
Bij ons worden medische sportcontroles dus wel gedeeltelijk terugbetaald (lees een groot deel) maar aangezien mijn kinderen begonnen zijn met turnen, mijn dochter ook wedstrijdturnen en wedstrijd judo, mijn zoon judo en turnen en hij nu aan muurklimmen doet en zwemmen en lopen, toch wel redelijk belastend voor het hart en zijn vriendin hoorde dat zijn hart onregelmatig klopte dan was verder onderzoek toch wel nodig. 
Zeker als je weet dat mijn papa, mijn 2 broers, een neef van mij en een neef van mijn zoon en ikzelf ook allemaal hartklachten hebben en mijn grootvader is ook gestorven na een hartaanval, de overgrootvader van de kinderen ook... dan ga je je toch vragen stellen en dan is het moto wel beter voorkomen dan genezen... En het is nu niet dat ik panisch ben of overbezorgd maar zeker voor topsporters en gewone sporters waarbij er een serieuse krachtinspanning gebeurt is een cardiologisch onderzoek zeker op zijn plaats.

----------


## ikke64

In NL dus niet. En natuurlijk wordt bij twijfel de specialist geraadpleegt en kost dat de gemeenschap direct geld. Mogelijk op lange termijn echter niet omdat eerder ingegrepen kan worden. Ik heb het geluk dat mijn werkgever de mogelijkheid bied om eens inde 2 jaar een persoonlijk onderzoek te laten doen. Ik maak daar dan ook graag gebruik van.

----------

